# Need help with lopin idle on Kubota diesel



## builderbob (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Kubota engine-ZB600c -14 hp diesel- its not currently in a tractor- but will be used to run a pump in a hydraulically driven articulated garden tractor. Currently its mounted in a stand where it can be started and ran.My problem is the engine starts and runs great at anything past a low idle. At idle it lopes up and down. I have never touched a diesel before so I am lost! It does have fresh fuel, new fuel filter. The lines look good- could it be sucking air? Or is there something that can be adjusted to bring it into sinc?

Thanks for any help- Bob in Mich


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I would check all fittings coming from fuel tank and fittings to fuel pump and from pump to injectors for leaks for a start and don't overlook the fuel lines themselves, I have seen cracked steel fuel lines that run horzonal with the line. How old are your fuel and air filters? If any one of these exist, that could be the probmem. These are the basics.Good Luck


----------

